# problema - configurar impressora usb hp 920c

## r444

Olá pessoal,

Estou a tentar instalar uma impressora HP deskjet 920c e deparei-me com um problema estranho (ou talvez não). Segui o http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml direitinho, mas quando testei em low-level deu o erro seguinte:

cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0

bash: /dev/usb/lp0: Permission denied

mas a seguir fiz

ls -l /dev/usb

total 0

isto é não há lá nada   :Sad: 

Quando configurei o kernel carreguei o módulos (usb), aqui está a prova:

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usblp                  11264  0

uhci_hcd               29200  0

ehci_hcd               24004  0

usbcore                91868  3 usblp,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

ne2k_pci                7584  0

8390                    8320  1 ne2k_pci

nvidia               1700460  10

Também fiz um emerge hpijs e correu tudo bem (acho eu).

Os serviços que tenho activo são estes:

 rc-update show

                apmd |

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

             distccd |      default

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

            gkrellmd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

              serial | boot

                sshd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |      default

Alguém me pode ajudar, estou sem ideias  :Sad: 

Obrigdo

r444

----------

## Mythos

Bom supostamente deverias fazer isso como root ???? talvez desse outra coisa sem ser o permission denied.

Olha não sei se isto ajuda mas acho que é só para o scan

por acaso é a unica coisa isso e a webcam logitech 4000 pro que não tenho a funcionar.

```
emerge hpoj
```

e para imprimires nada melhor que:

```

emerge cups
```

faz ai o dmesg e verifica se ele te decteca a impressora, umm já fixeste o cups e não te dá bem a impressora ? 

http://localhost:631 ?

----------

## r444

Todas as operações são feitas como root. O erro de permition denied é estranho porque nem sequer existe nada em /dev/usb (mesmo como root).

Quando ao emerge hpoj, apenas me limitei a seguir o  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml e lá indica emerge hpijs para impressoras.

Quando ao dmesg tenho

.....

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Mas obrigado na mesma.

r444

----------

## r444

Ninguém tem impressoras usb que me possa ajudar ????  :Sad: 

r444

----------

## r444

Estive a ver os foruns e nada!

Estou sem ideias!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Há alguém com alguma? Ou será que ninguém usa impressoras usb?

r444

----------

## fernandotcl

Ok, tive uma idéia um pouco "ousada", mas talvez funcione. No LFS existe um script chamado mkdev ou coisa parecida. Você descomenta os dispositivos que vai usar e ele os cria em /dev com o mknod. É a maneira de instalar o /dev corretamente. Você pode deixar no script só o dispostivo /dev/usb/lp0 e rodá-lo, assim ele criará só esse dispositivo. Pode ser uma alternativa.

----------

## xef

experimenta fazer

```
ls -l /dev/usb/lp0
```

e

```
ls -l /dev/usb/
```

Para ver as permissões dos ficheiros e ver se são links para outros, se todos esses estiverem com permissões normais faz

```
fuser /dev/usb/lp0
```

pra ver se o lp0 está em uso.

Mostra aqui os resultados, talvez isso possa ajudar pelo menos a ver o que está errado.

----------

## r444

Ainda não consegui instalar a impressora.  :Sad:   :Sad: 

xef

```
ls -l /dev/usb/lp0

ls: /dev/usb/lp0: No such file or director
```

```
 ls -l /dev/usb

total 0
```

```
fuser /dev/usb/lp0

/dev/usb/lp0: No such file or directory
```

fernandotcl

Tens de me explicar em mais pormenor (slowly), ainda estou um pouco verde.  :Confused: 

Obrigado pelas respostas,

r444

----------

## fernandotcl

Mais simples do que isso, crie o dispositivo manualmente:

```
mkdir /dev/usb

mknod /dev/usb/lp0 c 180 0
```

Boa sorte.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## r444

Ok, não deu erro ao fazer mknod

Mas depois obtive:

```
cat teste.txt > /dev/usb/lp0

-bash: /dev/usb/lp0: No such device
```

.....

r444

----------

## xef

Criar o mknod no local onde devia estar o device normalmente não resolve nada, o devfs cria esses nods quando é detectada a impressora. Se a impressora nõ foi detectada então ficas com um nod que não está ligado a nada como aconteceu.

Eu acho que tens algum problema de configuração do kernel

Na parte USB support certifica-te que tens estas opções activas:

```

[*]   USB device filesystem 

<* >   USB Printer support

```

E claro, UHCI, OHCI e EHCI, os que precisares para o teu sistema ou mesmo os 3 pra testar

Com estas opções activas no kernel a impressora deve ser reconhecida.

----------

## r444

Viva,

Descobri que no meu kernel config faltava apenas o OHCI.

Agora está a printar como deve ser mas apnas como root.

Uma pergunta de noob   :Laughing: , como posso dar permissoes aos outros utilizadores?

THX,

r444

----------

## fernandotcl

Talvez exista um método melhor, mas eu criaria um grupo para usuários que devem imprimir, como "printer", e dar acesso rw para o dispositivo da impressora pra esse grupo:

```
groupadd printer

usermod -g aaa,bbb,ccc,printer username

chown root:printer /dev/usb/lp0

chmod 660 /dev/usb/lp0
```

----------

## xef

Bem, como o cups corre como root e imprimes atravez do cups, penso que não precisas de dar permissão a outros users, basta utilizarem o cups normalmente.

----------

